# The wild side transfers on polyester



## Freaks34 (Jul 1, 2017)

I'm pressing at 385 for 10 seconds like it recommends. Medium yo heavy pressure. I keep getting platter Mark square. I haven't washed to see if would cone out. But, what's some tips to eliminate or reduce these marks? Thanks


----------



## TrueNorthGear (Sep 27, 2005)

Freaks34 said:


> I'm pressing at 385 for 10 seconds like it recommends. Medium yo heavy pressure. I keep getting platter Mark square. I haven't washed to see if would cone out. But, what's some tips to eliminate or reduce these marks? Thanks


385 is way too hot for polyester, it will scorch every time. You need to get closer to 300 for polyester.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

At 300 the transfers will not adhere properly. The transfer is not causing the square. It is the fabric and the heat.


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

Call Versatranz, they got a transfer you can use at 350 for 4-6 seconds or drop to 320 for 10-12 seconds, one can play some with temp & time from there. I have found some materials/colors that still show a mark but many don't, always test before doing a run!

I had dropped to 300 and really increased my time before and it worked, at least I never heard any complaints but I'd say your then crossing the line,.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Bryan,

Yes, that is not unusual. Our custom transfers are usually applied at 325-350 for 7 seconds. However, the press marks might be from the fabric or the pressure being is used.


----------



## jeannekay (Mar 19, 2012)

Agreed that's too hot, lower temp and up your time and try using a teflon sheet. That usually helps.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Freaks34 said:


> I'm pressing at 385 for 10 seconds like it recommends. Medium yo heavy pressure. I keep getting platter Mark square. I haven't washed to see if would cone out. But, what's some tips to eliminate or reduce these marks? Thanks


They have low temp (285 degrees)transfers made specifically for polyester. You should use those instead of their standard one that are applied at 385.

Alternatively, use the transfers you have just on white garments, or garments made with a jersey polyester (feels like cotton). 

It's the same issue we face with dye sublimation which also is applied at 350+ degrees.


----------

